# Kawasaki for plowing



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a 2000 Kawasaki Prairie 300 that I use for logging, pulling a firewood trailer, and just woods riding. I have a need for it to snowplow. It won't be used real hard, I use an F-250 for that, just light plowing.
Is this quad big enough or should I forget it? What plow should I look to get for it?


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

We have an Arctic Cat 366 that we plow with. Plenty of power and/or speed. Add some ballast to hold you down in the slick.

We run a Cycle Country 48" on that one, works very well, with upgraded wear bar.


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

Will 48" cover the tire width? Will I need chains?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

my dad has run a Kawi Prairie 300 since 1999 with a CC 48" blade and it has done fine.

I'd stay in the 48-50" blade range. 
CC plow would be fine for it.

just my thoughts 

his also gets lot's of wood's duty log skidding and trailer's full of firewood.

I due like the shift on the Kawi's for Foward to Reverse is nice and quick to shuttle shift.



sublime out


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Chains*

Are chains necessary?


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

chuck172;1015845 said:


> Are chains necessary?


Depends on your conditions. Snow-packed and icy... yes. Wet and thinner, prob not. Doesn't hurt to have them around.


----------

